# αστική δημοκρατία = ;



## meidei (Feb 18, 2014)

"Liberal Democracy" ή μήπως απλά "Democracy", και ο λόγος που παίρνει επιθετικό προσδιορισμό στα ελληνικά είναι ιστορικός (ύπαρξη του ΕΑΜ, αγώνας για λαοκρατία κλπ); 

ΥΓ. Τη λαοκρατία νομίζω με ασφάλεια την μεταφράζω σαν socialist republic.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2014)

Bourgeois Democracy 

The dictatorship of the proletariat alone can emancipate humanity from the oppression of capital, from the lies, falsehood and hypocrisy of *bourgeois democracy*—democracy for the rich—and establish democracy for the poor, that is, make the blessings of democracy really accessible to the workers and poor peasants, whereas now (even in the most *democratic—bourgeois—republic*) the blessings of democracy are, in fact, inaccessible to the vast majority of working people.

(Mια πρώτη ιδέα μέχρι να έρθουν οι ειδικότεροι εμού. ;) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

meidei said:


> ΥΓ. Τη λαοκρατία νομίζω με ασφάλεια την μεταφράζω σαν socialist republic.


Χμμμ, εγώ άκρη δεν ξέρω να βγάλω. Να συνεισφέρω μόνο ότι German _Democratic Republic_ = Γερμανική _Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία_ και Union of Soviet _Socialist Republics_ = Ένωση Σοβιετικών _Σοσιαλιστικών Δημοκρατιών_.


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 18, 2014)

Ο όρος "bourgeois democracy" που συνέστησε η συντρόφισσα συναντάται επιπλέον στις μεταφράσεις δύο τουλάχιστον από τα κλασσικά κείμενα του μαρξισμού-λενινισμού, στο "Democracy" and dictatorship (1919) του Λένιν και στο Dictatorship vs. democracy (1922)του Τρότσκυ.


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 18, 2014)

Α, για τη λαοκρατία υπάρχει και αυτή, η πιθανόν αδόκιμη λύση που αναδεικνύει όμως την ιδιαιτερότητα της ελληνικής περίπτωσης.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2014)

*αστική δημοκρατία* = *bourgeois democracy *(κατά τους επικριτές της· η ίδια όμως αυτοπροσδιορίζεται σκέτα democracy [pure and simple]).

*λαοκρατία* = *people's republic*


----------



## meidei (Feb 18, 2014)

Χμ... ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αρχικά.
Φαίνεται ότι ήξερα λιγότερα απ' ότι νόμιζα (βλέπετε, εδώ στην Κύπρο δεν μιλούμε για διαφορετικά είδη δημοκρατίας, έχουμε ό,τι μας έδωσαν). 

Από την άλλη, μήπως είναι δυο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberal_democracy#Dictatorship_of_the_bourgeoisie
_Some Marxists, socialists and left-wing anarchists, argue that* liberal democracy, under capitalist ideology, is constitutively class-based* and therefore can never be democratic or participatory. It is referred to as *bourgeois democracy*._

Πώς το αντιλαμβάνεστε εσείς; Είναι το "αστική δημοκρατία" ποιοτικός χαρακτηρισμός ή ουδέτερη περιγραφή; Γιατί στην Ελλάδα, βλέπω ότι η δεξιά λέει "έχουμε αστική δημοκρατία και αν σας αρέσει". Αποδέχονται δηλαδή την μαρξιστική κριτική του συγκεκριμένου συστήματος άρα να το μεταφράσω bourgeois, ή το λένε ουδέτερα, άρα liberal democracy (under a capitalist framework blahblahblah, αφού βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και ο liberal socialism, ό,τι και να είναι αυτός).

(Μεταφράζω ειδήσεις, την φράση την συναντώ σε κάτι τελευταίες δηλώσεις του Υπουργού Υγείας της Ελλάδας, ο οποίος δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα Μαρξιστής, αν μπορώ να το θέσω έτσι)



> German Democratic Republic = Γερμανική Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία





> λαοκρατία = people's republic


Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο δόκιμο είναι να αναφερθώ στην ιδέα της λαοκρατίας σαν "people's republic". People's Republic of China κλπ είναι συγκεκριμένες χώρες, το σύστημα τους όμως γενικά τι είναι; Κρατώ και το laocracy, στην ανάγκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Εφόσον μεταφράζεις τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση του Άδωνη, νομίζω ότι το _bourgeois republic_ είναι σωστό, καθώς βάζει τη συζήτηση στο πλαίσιο που ήθελε ο ομιλητής.

Με άλλα λόγια (και ελπίζω, χωρίς να είμαι βέβαιος, να είναι σωστές οι αντιθέσεις που χρησιμοποιώ για να δώσω το νόημα), ένας δεξιός μπορεί να πει σε έναν αριστερό: «έχουμε αστική δημοκρατία» (σε αντίθεση με τη σοβιετική), «έχουμε κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία» (σε αντίθεση με τη λαοκρατική), «έχουμε καπιταλιστική οικονομία» (σε αντίθεση με τη κομμουνιστική»), «έχουμε φιλελεύθερη οικονομία» (σε αντίθεση με τη σοσιαλιστική).

Edit: Ξανακοιτάω τις αντιθέσεις που έβαλα και δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου, μα καθόλου ασφαλείς.


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 18, 2014)

Ο προσδιορισμός "αστική" πάντως δεν έχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο νόημα εκτός της μαρξικής θεωρίας. Σε αυτό μονάχα το πλαίσιο υπονοείται ότι η "αστική δημοκρατία" είναι κίβδηλη και μάλιστα όργανο μιας συγκεκριμένης τάξης -της αστικής-, η κυριαρχία της οποίας είναι πρόσκαιρη ενόψει της επερχόμενης νομοτελειακά επιβεβλημένης "δικτατορίας του προλεταριάτου" και της αταξικής κοινωνίας. Η "αστική δημοκρατία" είναι λοιπόν το πρότερο στάδιο του κομμουνισμού. Η εργατική τάξη θα αναπτύξει τη δραστηριότητα εκείνη που αναγκαία θα εκτοπίσει από το προσκήνιο της ιστορίας την ως τώρα κυριαρχούσα αστική τάξη και τη "δημοκρατία" της. Η χρησιμοποίηση του όρου από την συντηρητική δεξιά μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο την ιδεολογική κυριαρχία της αριστεράς και της φρασεολογίας της στη μεταπολιτευτική, για να μην πούμε μετεμφυλιακή, εποχή. Εκτός αν σημαίνει "θα σας το πω με τα δικά σας λόγια μήπως και το καταλάβετε". Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, σε κανένα άλλο θεωρητικό σχήμα η φιλελεύθερη δημοκρατία δεν θεωρείται ότι κυριαρχείται από τη βούληση της αστικής τάξης σε βαθμό που αυτή να θεωρείται αυτονόητα "αστική". Αντιθέτως, οι πιο έγκυρες αναλύσεις αναγνωρίζουν την υποχώρηση του αστικού στοιχείου στη μεταμοντέρνα, μαζικοδημοκρατική εποχή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει πιο ξεκάθαρα η αντίστιξη: This is a bourgeois democracy, not a people's democracy.

Για το τελευταίο:
https://www.google.com/search?q="a+...f80QWR0oDICQ&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1805&bih=928


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2014)

meidei said:


> ... δεν ξέρω πόσο δόκιμο είναι να αναφερθώ στην ιδέα της λαοκρατίας σαν "people's republic". People's Republic of China κλπ είναι συγκεκριμένες χώρες, το σύστημα τους όμως γενικά τι είναι; Κρατώ και το laocracy, στην ανάγκη.



People's Republic είναι ταυτόχρονα το πολίτευμα (αυτό που λες εσύ «σύστημα») και η ονομασία της πολιτείας (όπως λέμε, λέγαμε «Βασίλειον της Ελλάδος»). Το laocracy δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ, και δεν μου φαίνεται επιτυχημένη επιλογή. Μάλλον πρόκειται για απόπειρα λεξιπλασίας σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη συγκυρία (το ότι το άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1945 είναι, νομίζω, καθοριστικό).


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Earion said:


> Το laocracy δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ, και δεν μου φαίνεται επιτυχημένη επιλογή. Μάλλον πρόκειται για απόπειρα λεξιπλασίας σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη συγκυρία (το ότι το άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1945 είναι, νομίζω, καθοριστικό).



Αν κοιτάξουμε γκουγκλοβιβλία, θα δούμε ότι πολλές, αν όχι οι περισσότερες, αφορούν την Ελλάδα της συγκεκριμένης εποχής.
https://www.google.com/search?num=100&tbm=bks&q="laocracy"

Ωστόσο, η _λαοκρατία_ είναι λέξη της αρχαίας (με σημασία «οχλοκρατία») και θα δούμε το _laocracy_ σε αγγλικά κείμενα πολύ πριν απασχολήσει τη νεότερη Ελλάδα. Αλλά δεν θα το βρούμε στο OED.

πολιτεῖαι μέν εἰσι τρεῖς, βασιλεία, ἀριστοκρατία, δημοκρατία, ταύταις δὲ παρακείμεναί εἰσι κακίαι, βασιλείᾳ μὲν τυραννίς, ἀριστοκρατίᾳ δὲ ὀλιγαρχία καὶ πλουτοκρατία λεγομένη, δημοκρατίᾳ δὲ λαοκρατία.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=0w4...HQBQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=laocracy&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=FJt...Dg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="laocracy"&f=false

Μακριά από τον όρο σε σχέση με τα σημερινά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2014)

Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ την ύπαρξη του laocracy γιατί δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό λέξη στα αγγλικά που να αρχίζει με lao—.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ την ύπαρξη του laocracy γιατί δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό λέξη στα αγγλικά που να αρχίζει με lao—.



Πού να σου έρθει; Το OED έχει μόνο τρεις: Lao για τον λαό του Λάος (και το Laotian ή Laosian), Laocoon, Laodicean (και laodicean, η μόνη λέξη και μάλιστα σπάνια).


----------

